# good quotes!



## Sam (Jan 25, 2005)

the ever-evil staff of MT have insisted that I reduce my signature size. But, I cannot bear to let these wonderful quotes be deleted into nothing-ness, never to be seen or heard from again.

feel free to add your own favorite quotes



			
				bignick said:
			
		

> What's not attractive about a woman that can beat the crap out of you?





			
				Chronuss said:
			
		

> damn, I love a woman that can kick my ***.





			
				MisterMike said:
			
		

> My dojo is in a building primarily used for dance classes. We just dance a little differently





			
				FiestyMouse said:
			
		

> It all looks so easy and magical!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 25, 2005)

We limit signatures to keep clutter down and thread readability up.  Too many forums have people using entire novels or 6 gazillion pixel high graphics.  Slows things down, and makes things hard to follow.  Sometimes, the limit bugs me because I want to put in something 'cool' too, but those rules apply to everyone.  I just rotate the cool stuff every so often to keep it fresh.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 25, 2005)

I have lots of good/great/awesome quotes too but know that I *should* use only a couple at a time... so every once in a blue moon I'll change my quotations/sigs and be happy with that. 

"Control, that's what separates us from the lower animals" ~ Glenn Bateman "The Stand" (he's a character not the author)


----------



## Sam (Jan 25, 2005)

I never read the stand, is it good?

I personally like:

"You're not drunk if you can lay on the floor without holding on"


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 25, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> I never read the stand, is it good?


Probably one of Stephen King's best.


----------



## bignick (Jan 25, 2005)

try www.wikiquote.org for some great quotes...


----------



## mj_lover (Jan 25, 2005)

http://www.coolquotescollection.com is also good


----------



## Tgace (Jan 25, 2005)

"If only you knew the power of the dark side." -Darth Vader


----------



## triwahine (Jan 25, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> "If only you knew the power of the dark side." -Darth Vader




Tgace,

I thought I would see this in the Star Wars section. :jediduel:  I do like the quote!!! :jedi1:


----------



## Sam (Jan 25, 2005)

ruin all my fun why dont you?

I see how it is taco, posting a site with a bajillion quotes and then no one will ever post new quotes and this thread will die along with my siggy quotes

*cries in the corner*


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 25, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> "If only you knew the power of the dark side." -Darth Vader


Or how about..."Your skills are no match for the power of the dark side!" :jedi1: :uhyeah:


----------



## Bester (Jan 25, 2005)

I came here to do 2 things, chew gum and kick ***. Looks like I'm fresh out of gum.

- Roddy Piper


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 26, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> "You're not drunk if you can lay on the floor without holding on"


and you are drunk if you think if you let go of the grass you'll fall off of the Earth...


----------



## Sam (Jan 26, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> and you are drunk if you think if you let go of the grass you'll fall off of the Earth...


hahaha
chronuss stop being so quotable!


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 26, 2005)

Correction: 

"I have come here to chew bubblegum and kick ***. And I'm all out of bubblegum. "


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 26, 2005)

If we're going to ring the Star Wars bell, we just simply can't do it without the greatest line of all time from the powerful yet diminuitive Master Yoda:

 "No!  No 'try'!  DO.  Or do not.  There is no 'try'."


----------



## Tgace (Jan 26, 2005)

"All to easy."-Darth Vader


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 26, 2005)

There are so many quotes I would like to post, but here are just a few:

"It's not one of those hippie schools, is it?" - From the film _*The Perfect Weapon*_ rofl: )

"I count braver he who overcomes his desires than he who overcomes his enemies, for the hardest victory is over self." - Aristotle

"A woman is like a tea bag - you never know how strong she is until you put her in hot water." - Mae West 

"As you wish." - From the film _*The Princess Bride*_

"To desire something does not mean to acquire it.  To perspire for it makes accomplishment a reality."

"To hear is to doubt, to see is to be deceived, but to feel is to believe."

"One becomes great when he comes to the realization that what he knows is very little."

"Although belt color shows, it is no proof that you know."

Those are just a few of my all-time favorites.  The last four came from the same gentleman who is quoted in yours & Mr. Billings' signatures, Samantha.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 26, 2005)

"Whether you like it or not, learn to love it, because its the best thing going. " - Ric Flair


----------



## Sam (Jan 26, 2005)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> The last four came from the same gentleman who is quoted in yours & Mr. Billings' signatures, Samantha.


The infamous Ed Parker...
Nothing against EP but I'm personally a Tracy's girl... (well, actually I have a little something against EP, but not so much that I can't see the wisdom in some of his quotes...at least I can admit my shrotcommings, right?.................right?!?!) 


as for this....
"A woman is like a tea bag - you never know how strong she is until you put her in hot water." - Mae West

 :rofl::rofl::rofl: hehehehehehe


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 26, 2005)

no, no...women are like diesel engines...it may take a while for them to warm up, but once they do, they can run for a _long, long_ time.


----------



## Sam (Jan 26, 2005)

chronuss, I can't decide if thats a good thing or not...


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 26, 2005)

oh, it's all good.  :wink:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 26, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> oh, it's all good.  :wink:


Yep.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 26, 2005)

"Still only counts as one!" - _Gimly, LOTR-ROTK when his elven counterpart takes down a mastedon-like creature and the riders thereupon._


----------



## Rob Broad (Jan 26, 2005)

I kind of like the line I am using for my signature right now.  I find by saying so bizarre that is hard to be taken too seriously.


----------



## MichiganTKD (Jan 26, 2005)

Mr. Miyagi: Problem is, bad attitude.
Daniel-san: No, the problem is I'm getting my *** kicked every other day!
                                          or
Steven Seagal: Can you identify this girl?
Bad Guy: I don't know. I only saw the top of her head!


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 26, 2005)

Sex is one of the nine reasons for reincarnation... the other eight are unimportant.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 27, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Sex is one of the nine reasons for reincarnation... the other eight are unimportant.


 Sex is a reason?  Who needs a reason?  Let's just have the sex.


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 27, 2005)

> "Conan, what is good in life?"
> 
> "To crush your enemies.  To see them driven before you.  And to hear the lamentations of their women."
> 
> "Ah yes, that is good."



Conan the Barbarian


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 27, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Sex is a reason?  Who needs a reason?  Let's just have the sex.



Have you ever considered cloning?


----------



## OUMoose (Jan 27, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> "All to easy."-Darth Vader


"I find your lack of faith disturbing, commander...."


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 27, 2005)

Mod Note-

Moved by the 'evil moderator' 

~Tess


----------



## Simon Curran (Jan 27, 2005)

"take me ddrunk I'm home" (Simon Curran most Saturday nights...)


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 27, 2005)

"Hello, Bridget Jones, Sex Goddess, nasty man between her thighs .... oh, hello mum!"


----------



## Rob Broad (Jan 27, 2005)

I lived by "I'm not as think and you drunk I am"  for a few years.  Damn I miss those brain cells.


----------



## Baytor (Jan 27, 2005)

Here's a few of my favorites from that great classic, Army of Darkness.

"Ma'am, I'm gonna have to ask you to leave the store."
"Good.  Bad.  I'm the guy with the gun."
"Gimme some sugar, baby."
"Yo, she-b*tch.  Let's go."

And let's not forget:  "Hail to the king, baby."


----------



## Bammx2 (Jan 27, 2005)

Of all things I've lost....

I miss my mind the most.


----------



## Baytor (Jan 27, 2005)

By the way Samantha, if you are interested, my sig is from  http://www.danasoft.com .  You can customize it and have up to 10 short quotes that appear randomly.  And it's free.  Free is good.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 27, 2005)

"This is my BOOMstick!!"


----------



## Baytor (Jan 27, 2005)

That whole scene was great.  I almost posted the whole quote when he was describing it, but it was too long.:ak47:


----------



## Aqua4ever (Jan 27, 2005)

Sigh..Quotes...Love them, my room is plastered in my favourites..here are a few

Part time effort leads to Full time failure

Train hard and the fight is easy, train easy and the fight is hard

In three words I can sum up everything I've learned about life: it goes on.

A Smile is a curve that can straighten a lot of things out

You dont love someone because they are beautiful, they are beautiful because you love them

No one ever drowned in sweat.

And my latest favourite that was just told to me the other day before a friend went up to present a pattern 
"Confidence must first be back competence"

I think thats all for now...probably think of a few more good ones later
Aqua


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 27, 2005)

_
That whole scene was great. I almost posted the whole quote when he was describing it, but it was too long_

Yeah, I started thinking "Any of you primates..." then realized....probably too much.

For some reason that reminds me of "Big Trouble in Little China" and I think there were some good quotes in there, but I can't seem to recall any..


----------



## The Kai (Jan 27, 2005)

From the horrible "Lake Placid" trying to id the body of the latest croc victom the sheriff holds up the head as asks is this your friend?  Witness"I don't know he looked a little taller"


Napeleon Dynaomit "you have to get your stuff out of my locker, there's no romm for my nunchucks"
"Love is the illusion that one woman is significantly different from another"  Oscar Wilde?
todd


----------



## FearlessFreep (Jan 27, 2005)

_
From the horrible "Lake Placid" trying to id the body of the latest croc victom the sheriff holds up the head as asks is this your friend? Witness"I don't know he looked a little taller"_

Close.  It was..I believe, a toe.  But the line was "I remember him as taller" (although IMDB credits it to the Sherrif and has it as "He seemed...taller" and I thought it was Oliver Platt's character)

Anyway, I rather enjoyed that movie, but I hang out at BadMovies.org so what do I know?


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 27, 2005)

A hangover is when you open your eyes in the morning and wish you hadn't...


----------



## MichiganTKD (Jan 27, 2005)

One of my personal favorites (Courtesy of Animal House):

"Fat, drunk, and stupid is no way to go through life son"


----------



## OUMoose (Jan 27, 2005)

"My advice to you is... Start drinking heavily."


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 27, 2005)

More quotes....

From the hilarious movie *Bubba HoTep**:
Elvis: Ask not what your rest home can do for you. Ask what you can do for your rest home. 
JFK: Hey, you're copying my best lines! 
Elvis: Then let me paraphrase one of my own. Let's take care of business. 
JFK: Just what are you getting at, Elvis? 
Elvis: I think you know what I'm gettin' at Mr. President. We're gonna kill us a mummy. 
         ________________________

Elvis: Don't make me use my stuff on ya, baby!  
         ________________________
From one of my Kenpo family members: 

"A teacher shouldnt teach you to be good. They should teach you how to teach yourself to be good." - Mr. John Sepulveda
_________________________

*Based on a short story by Texas writer & martial artist Joe Lansdale. I highly recommend it; you can rent it at Blockbuster or Netflix.  (If you like Bruce Campbell movies, you'll probably like this one too.  )


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 28, 2005)

Pizza is a lot like sex.  When it's good, it's really good.  When it's bad, it's still pretty good.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 28, 2005)

Women are like Voltron...the more you can hook up, the better it gets. 


everyone go visit redvsblue.com right now...


----------



## Seig (Jan 28, 2005)

"Ok Mike, your're ready. Now remember, stick and move, stick and move, slip the jab, slip the jab, hit him once, hit him twice, if you have to hit him a third time, you aren't hittinh hard enough!" Tim Smith to me before my first kick boxing match.


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 28, 2005)

Eat healthy, exercise more...still die


----------



## Baytor (Jan 28, 2005)

FearlessFreep said:
			
		

> _That whole scene was great. I almost posted the whole quote when he was describing it, but it was too long_
> 
> Yeah, I started thinking "Any of you primates..." then realized....probably too much.
> 
> For some reason that reminds me of "Big Trouble in Little China" and I think there were some good quotes in there, but I can't seem to recall any..


I just saw Big Trouble in Little China again the other day. Love that one too.

_"When some wild 8 foot tall maniac grabs your neck, backs the back of your favorite head against a bar room wall and looks you crooked in the eye and he asks you if you've paid your dues, well you just stare that big sucker right back in the eye and you remember what old Jack Burton always does at a time like that. Have you paid your dues Jack? Yes sir, The check is in the mail"_

_"It's all in the reflexes."_ 

_"Hey, don't worry. I can handle it, I took something. I can see things no else can see. Why are you dressed like that?"_


----------



## Chronuss (Jan 28, 2005)

You have to stay in shape.  My grandmother, she started walking five miles a day when she was 60.  She's 97 today and we don't know where the hell she is.


----------



## Baytor (Jan 28, 2005)

If you aren't cheating, you aren't trying.  If you get caught cheating, you aren't trying hard enough.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 28, 2005)

*"Love is a promise made, already broken."* -Steve Martin.

*"Your hate has made you powerful"* - Emperor Palpatine

*"Since love and fear can hardly exist together, if we must choose between them, it is far safer to be feared than loved."* - Niccolo Machiavelli 

*"Let them hate, so long as they fear."* - Lucius Accius


----------



## The Kai (Jan 28, 2005)

I'd go to France, except for all the foreigners there"  Stve Martin


Todd


----------



## Makalakumu (Jan 28, 2005)

"Always love your country.  Love your government only when it deserves it."

Mark Twain


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 28, 2005)

*WE DON'T WANT TO BE RULED BY A HANDFUL OF FOOLS*  - Sascha Konietzko


----------



## Sam (Jan 28, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> *WE DON'T WANT TO BE RULED BY A HANDFUL OF FOOLS* - Sascha Konietzko


sascha would hate the USA gov't...


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 28, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> sascha would hate the USA gov't...


KMFDM strikes me as a bunch of Anarchists... I think they would hate ANY government.


----------



## Sam (Jan 28, 2005)

hehe here's one that made me giggle a minute ago



			
				SIMONCURRAN said:
			
		

> I don't know which martial artist wouldn't like a bit of badger fighting spirit, they are scary little fur balls...


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 29, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> the ever-evil staff of MT


 BTW, I am the only EVIL one... the rest of them are just mean.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 29, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> BTW, I am the only EVIL one... the rest of them are just mean.


 Actually, he's the biggest softy you'll ever e-meet.  We just let him think he's evil.  Makes him happy.


----------



## Trainwreck (Jan 29, 2005)

"Before you criticize a man, walk a mile in his shoes.  That way, when you _do_ criticize him, you're a mile away with his shoes."
- Dunno where this one came from

"Build a man a fire, you keep him warm for a night.  Set a man on fire, you keep him warm the rest of his life."
- Redneck proverb

"Peace: A period of cheating between two periods of fighting."
- _The Devil's Dictionary_


----------



## KenpoTess (Jan 29, 2005)

I've met Technopunk in real life.. and will see him again soon.. he's not Evil.. he's just Twisted~!!  I'm Evil~!!   Just ask Seig


----------



## mj_lover (Jan 29, 2005)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I've met Technopunk in real life.. and will see him again soon.. he's not Evil.. he's just Twisted~!! I'm Evil~!! Just ask Seig


 great, now out "friendly" mods show their true side :uhyeah:


----------



## The Kai (Jan 30, 2005)

"There are two types of people in the world those who have the gun, and those who dig, Dig?" 

from The good the bad and the ugly


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 30, 2005)

*"Chaos in the midst of chaos isn't funny, but chaos in the midst of order is." -Steve Martin*


*"The true man wants two things: danger and play. For that reason he wants woman, as the most dangerous plaything." - Nietzsche*


*"Anarchy is not chaos, but order with out control." - David Layson*


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jan 30, 2005)

Trainwreck said:
			
		

> "Before you criticize a man, walk a mile in his shoes. That way, when you _do_ criticize him, you're a mile away with his shoes."
> - Dunno where this one came from


This one always makes me smile.

Trainwreck - your avatar is from Bubblegum Crisis (or Bubblegum Crash), correct?


----------



## mj_lover (Jan 30, 2005)

[font=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans-serif]You can't run from death forever.... but you can make the bastard work for it.[/font]


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 31, 2005)

I don't think this is a good quote: I.E. if you can't handle the sport, you can't handle the Art. What I find funny about this quote is the Art of TKD was first then the sport came along. Anybody else understand this quote????


----------



## Rob Broad (Feb 1, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> I don't think this is a good quote: I.E. if you can't handle the sport, you can't handle the Art. What I find funny about this quote is the Art of TKD was first then the sport came along. Anybody else understand this quote????



My interpretation is, If you can't handle the half - assed version then you will never be able to handle the real thing.


----------



## The Kai (Feb 1, 2005)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> My interpretation is, If you can't handle the half - assed version then you will never be able to handle the real thing.


 And make your black belt in the standard 16 months?

(Ouch)
Todd


----------



## Simon Curran (Feb 1, 2005)

Han Solo:-  "That's because droids don't pull peoples arms outta their sockets when they lose, Wookies are known to do that..."

C3PO:-  "I suggest a new strategy R2, let the wookie win"


----------



## Simon Curran (Feb 1, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> hehe here's one that made me giggle a minute ago


Glad I could help...


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 2, 2005)

"Always forgive your enemies; nothing annoys them so much." -*Oscar Wilde*


----------



## Trainwreck (Feb 3, 2005)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> Trainwreck - your avatar is from Bubblegum Crisis (or Bubblegum Crash), correct?


No, actually he's a ninja robot named Phantom from the Mega Man Zero series.  He fell in MMZ1 but came back far more powerful in MMZ3.


----------



## Sam (Feb 8, 2005)

"I don't want to live forever through my work. I want to live forever by not dying."
Woodie Allen


----------



## kid (Feb 8, 2005)

First you get the money, 

Then you get the power, 

Then you get the WOMEN!       -Scarface-

i hope that one hasn't been posted yet i looked back quik and didn't see it.



Cause kid said so


----------



## Sam (Feb 8, 2005)

hehe, no, it hasnt.

I think if I had money and power I wouldnt want guys. they'd ruin everything
(well, maybe just a couple boy-toys would be okay)


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 8, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> I think if I had money and power I wouldnt want guys. they'd ruin everything(well, maybe just a couple boy-toys would be okay)


hmm...maybe I _will_ keep my turtleneck...


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 8, 2005)

Jesus loves you....but then again, so does Barney.


----------



## kid (Feb 8, 2005)

barneys purple dude.


----------



## Sam (Feb 8, 2005)

lol!

"Jesus loves you, but everyone else thinks your an ******* Post Edited to conform to MT's profanity filter"


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 8, 2005)

No restraining order can stop my love!!


----------



## Sam (Feb 8, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> No restraining order can stop my love!!


oh, lord.....


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2005)

Don't lead me to temptation...I can find it all by myself.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 9, 2005)

The world is running out of geniuses: Einstein died, Beethoven went deaf and I'm starting to have a migraine...


----------



## kid (Feb 9, 2005)

uncross your eyes. genius's like us tend to forget that. and for my next quote

"the shnozzberrys taste like shnozzberrys"


----------



## kid (Feb 9, 2005)

"Gods envy us, our mortality,

because everything is much more beautiful

when it could be the last time you see it."


----------



## kid (Feb 9, 2005)

i'm sorry i forgt to say of whom i quoted.  the shnozzberrys on whould be willy wonka an the chocolate factory and the later would be from the movie troy


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 15, 2005)

Saw this in Sin's Sig Line and It hit home:

 "Sometimes you and the one you love simply aren't ment to be together, the trick is to know when its time to fight or when its time to part ways."


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 15, 2005)

In honor of Ossie Davis, who passed away a week ago:

Elvis (Bruce Campbell): "No offense, Jack, but President Kennedy was a white man."
JFK (Ossie Davis): "They dyed me this color! That's how clever they are!"
--*Bubba Ho-tep*


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 19, 2005)

Officer, I wasn't speeding...I was qualifying.


----------



## kid (Feb 19, 2005)

When you are courting a nice girl an hour seems like a second. When you sit on a red-hot cinder a second seems like an hour. That's relativity.


Albert Einstein 

Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe. 

Albert Einstein


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm not a tease! I'm just a reminder of what you can't have!


----------



## Sarah (Feb 19, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> I'm not a tease! I'm just a reminder of what you can't have!


Oh Lord...thats gooooood!!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 19, 2005)

it only takes one drink to get me drunk...problem is, I can't remember if it's the thirteenth or the fourteenth.


----------



## Sam (Feb 20, 2005)

This is so over-said but it still makes me laugh

"Take me drunk, I'm home!"


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 20, 2005)

how do you feel about women's rights?  I like either side of them.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Feb 27, 2005)

No Banana can think clearly when it's peels are bruised!


----------



## Sarah (Feb 27, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> No Banana can think clearly when it's peels are bruised!



hehe....for sure...DONT BRUISE THE BANANA....LOL


----------



## Sam (Feb 27, 2005)

I dont get it. *feels dumb*


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 27, 2005)

It matters not whether you yell "hyyyaaaahhh" or "bbbaaaaaaanaanaaaaaa", what matters is the power behind your punches and kicks.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 27, 2005)

health nuts are gonna feel stupid one day, lying in hospital beds dying of nothing.


----------



## Sam (Feb 27, 2005)

"Excuse me... have you seen my sanity? I think I've lost it."


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 27, 2005)

when choosing between two evils, I always like to try the one I've never tried before.


----------



## Sam (Feb 27, 2005)

"Remember when American moms used to tell their kids to finish dinner because children were starving in Africa ? Well, thanks a lot, Mom  Africans are still starving and American kids are obese."  Larry Baum.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 27, 2005)

there is nothing quite so good as a burial at sea...it is simple, tidy, and not very incriminating...


%think%


----------



## Sam (Feb 27, 2005)

"Why does Sea World have a seafood restaurant ? I'm halfway through my fish burger and I realize, Oh my God... I could be eating a slow learner."  Lynda Montgomery.


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 27, 2005)

A truely wise man never plays leapfrog with a unicorn

You don't need a parachute to skydive, you need a parachute to skydive twice


----------



## Sam (Feb 27, 2005)

hahaha I like the one about skydiving.

"The worst way to miss someone is to be standing right next to them knowing you can't have them."


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 27, 2005)

If there's anything more important than my ego around, I want it caught and shot now...


----------



## Sam (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm only wearing black until they make a darker color.


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm only wearing black because all my pink shirts are dirty...


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 28, 2005)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> health nuts are gonna feel stupid one day, lying in hospital beds dying of nothing.


I like. :rofl:


----------



## Sam (Feb 28, 2005)

"Give me liberty or... OOOOoooo! A jelly donut!"

-Homer Simpson


----------



## kid (Feb 28, 2005)

Of all the things i lost. I miss my mind the most.


----------



## kid (Feb 28, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> "Give me liberty or... OOOOoooo! A jelly donut!"
> 
> -Homer Simpson


can't go wrong with phylosophies when you quote the homer.


----------



## Sam (Feb 28, 2005)

yeah, he's a good 'philosophizer'


----------



## Chronuss (Feb 28, 2005)

The pen is mightier than the sword, and considerably easier to write with...:knight:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Mar 1, 2005)

"Vote for me, and all your wildest dreams will come true." --from the film _*Napoleon Dynamite*_


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 1, 2005)

I try to take life one day at a time, but sometimes several days attack me at once...:uhoh:


----------



## mj_lover (Mar 1, 2005)

Why is it that, as a culture, we are more comfortable seeing two men holding guns than holding hands?

Ernest Gaines


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 1, 2005)

Die who has time to die I have a family to support! Governor Jesse Ventura


----------



## Sam (Mar 1, 2005)

No, I don't have PMS. I just really hate you.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes I'm PMSing, you can't be that stupid!!!!


----------



## Sam (Mar 1, 2005)

"All men are animals - some just make better pets"


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 1, 2005)

Happiness is your dentist telling you it won't hurt and then having him catch his hand in the drill...


----------



## RSJ (Mar 2, 2005)

" He who fights with monsters might take care lest he thereby become a monster."- Friedrich Nietzsche

" Where I have passed, the grass will not grow again."- Atilla the Hun

" Let all men know how empty and worthless is the power of kings." Cnut I, Viking King (994 A.D.-1035 A.D.)

" Power is my mistress."- Napoleon

" To be prepared for war is the most effective way of preserving peace."- George Washington

" The great questions of the day will not be settled by speeches but by iron and blood."- Otto von Bismarck

" Courage, I serve."- Edward the Black Prince

" So much the better, for we shall fight them in the shade." Leonidas, King of Sparta in response to a Persian courier who told him that the Persian archers were so numerous that they would darken the sun with their arrows.

" Break the bones, and the body will recover. Break the spirit and the body will die."

" I am not driven by hatred, I am not driven by fear. I am not driven by desire, duty or and rationale. I can no longer feel any of these. All that remains is Retribution; Cold and hard and final..."

" Pierce me with steel, rend me with claw and fang. As I die a legend is born for another generation to follow..."

" A warrior's true strength lies not in the body, but in the spirit..."

" Any Master of battle should always take stock of his friends as well as his enemies. Knowing both can, in time, be profitable."


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 2, 2005)

RSJ said:
			
		

> " Break the bones, and the body will recover. Break the spirit and the body will die."
> 
> " I am not driven by hatred, I am not driven by fear. I am not driven by desire, duty or and rationale. I can no longer feel any of these. All that remains is Retribution; Cold and hard and final..."
> 
> ...


 RSJ,
 Neat quotes you've put down!  I like them, but the ones above, I'm really curious.  Do you know who said these quotes or where/what their sources?

 - Ceicei


----------



## kid (Mar 7, 2005)

Wish in one hand and ***** in the see which one fills up first.
-Billy Bob Thorton "Bad Santa"-


----------



## Bammx2 (Mar 16, 2005)

" I don't drink...wine and I don't smoke...  **** Post edited to conform with MT's profanity filter

Dracula,Love at First Bite.


----------



## Bammx2 (Mar 17, 2005)

"You're perfect,yes it's true,but without me......you're only you". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mike Patton,
Faith No more


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 17, 2005)

"Kid, you're an American.  Bet on the winner."

"Always carry a litter bag in your car.  It doesn't take up much room, and when it gets full, you can just throw it out the window."

"The race doesn't always go to the swift nor the battle to the strong, but that's the way the smart money goes."

"Capitol punishment makes the state a murderer, but life imprisonment makes it a gay dungeon master."

"Fight the good fight.  Win if you can.  If you can't win, cheat.  Cheat anyway."

"Fighting is like sex.  The more a guy talks about it, the worse he is at it."

"You can get more with a kind word and a gun than with just a kind word."

"Why do they call Wednesday "Hump day", when most people don't get laid 'till the weekend?"


----------



## Bammx2 (Mar 17, 2005)

> "Capitol punishment makes the state a murderer, but life imprisonment makes it a gay dungeon master."


 .

 :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sam (Mar 17, 2005)

"Fighting is like sex. The more a guy talks about it, the worse he is at it." 
HAHAHAHA!!! that's going in my siggy. do you know the source?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks.  It comes from yours truly.  I used to be a substitute teacher, and when guys in class started talking about how tough they were, that would shut them right up.


----------



## bignick (Mar 18, 2005)

this thread is seriously missing some Bruce



			
				Bruce Lee said:
			
		

> I hope martial artists are more interested in the root of martial arts and not the different decorative branches, flowers, or leaves. It is futile to argue as to which leaf, which design of branches, or which attractive flower you like; when you understand the root, you understand all its blossoming.


  also...



			
				Mas Oyama said:
			
		

> If someone asked me what a human being ought to devote the maximum of his time to, I would answer, "Training." Train more than you sleep.


 ah here we go...



			
				Son Duk Sung said:
			
		

> The taekwondoist must try to bring each effort to the point at which the kick is so fast it cannot be followed by the human eye.  After several years of 50 to 100 kicks a day with each foot, the taekwondoist will be surprised to find that his kicks are indeed becoming very fast.  He will get there only by relentless practice.  It will be worth it.


----------



## bignick (Mar 18, 2005)

one more...on my sentimental side...



			
				Stephen Levine said:
			
		

> If you were going to die soon and had only one phone call to make, who would you call and what would you say? And why are you waiting?


----------



## mj_lover (Mar 19, 2005)

"Give a man a fire and he's warm for a day, but set fire to him and he's warm for the rest of his life."

Terry Pratchett


----------



## Chronuss (Mar 21, 2005)

Sex is like air...the only time you worry about it is when you're not getting any.


----------



## GaryM (Mar 22, 2005)

I can resist anything, except temptation.  AFAIK- me

You wouldn't tell them if they ripped your fingernails off, you wouldn't tell them if they poked your eyes out, you wouldn't tell them if they put hot coals too your feet. No, you wouldn't tell them unless they ASKED YOU! - Bud Abbot to Lew Costello


----------



## Sam (Mar 23, 2005)

I have heard the temptation quote before.


----------



## Flatlander (Mar 23, 2005)

> "He who is not contented with what he has, would not be contented with what he would like to have."
> 
> "From the deepest desires often comes the deadliest hate."
> 
> ...


 - Socrates


----------



## lulflo (Mar 23, 2005)

"The art of a warrior is to balance the terror of being a man with the wonder of being a man".

 "The basic difference between an ordinary man and a warrior is that a warrior takes everything as a challenge, while an ordinary man takes everything as a blessing or as a curse".


    Last one...

 "A warrior must focus his attention on the link between himself and his death. Without remorse or sadness or worrying, he must focus his attention on the fact that he does not have time and let his acts flow accordingly. He must let each of his acts be his last battle on earth. Only under those conditions will his acts have their rightful power. Otherwise they will be, for as long as he lives, the acts of a fool".


----------



## GaryM (Mar 28, 2005)

Nothing takes the place of perceverance. Talent will not; there is nothing more common than men with talent. Genius will not; unrewarded genius is almost a proverb. Education will not; the world is full of educated derelicts. Perserverance and determination alone are omnipotent. 
                                                              Calvin Coolidge
I do not fail, I simply succeed at finding out what doesn't work.
                                                              Thomas Edison
I just ran across these while trying to get some landscaping ideas from this website.
http://www.drbukk.com/gmhom/park.html


----------



## Sam (Apr 8, 2005)

GaryM said:
			
		

> I do not fail, I simply succeed at finding out what doesn't work.
> Thomas Edison


HAHAHAHA!!!
lmao


----------



## Sam (Apr 10, 2005)

two more that had to be removed from my siggy:



			
				Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> But....Dubya wouldn't lie...would he? Wait...his lips were moving.



"Fighting is like sex. The more a guy talks about it, the worse he is at it." ~Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## lulflo (Apr 10, 2005)

"That still counts as one"  Shesulsa, that one was awesome, just watched Return of the King again the other night 

  From one of my favorite movies - *Tommy Boy
*
*Richard* "Congratulations on the diploma, and just a shade under a decade"
*Tommy* "A lot of people go to school for 9 years"
*Richard* "Yeah, their called doctors"


*Richard* "Why didn't you call to say your plane was changed to a later flight"
*Tommy* "I did"
*Richard* "What number did you dial"?
*Tommy *" 345-6789 err"
*Richard* "You know what, dont! Not here, not now, and did I catch a niner in there, what, were you calling from a walkie talkie"?


  After lady at the airport ticketing counter gives Richard a hard time.
*Richard* "Hi, i'm earth, have we met"?
*Ticket lady* " I don't think so"

  And from *Spaceballs*,
  "I see your schwartz is as big as mine, but let's see how well you use it"!


----------



## Bammx2 (May 9, 2005)

"Earth is just the insane asylum for the universe"

"Keep honking while I reload"!

"Ok..who stopped payment on my reality check"?

"Time is the best teacher,unfortunatley it kills all the students".

"My karma ran over my dogma"

"Forget about world peace...Visualize using your turn signal"!

"Warning...Dates on calendar are closer than they appear"

"Give me ambiguity or give me something else"!

"Very funny scotty.Now beam down the rest of my clothes"

"Alcohol and calculus don't mix....don't drink and derive"

"Friends don't let friends drive naked"

"5 days a week my body is a temple.The other 2 its an amusement park"


----------



## Bammx2 (May 9, 2005)

"If we quit voting,will they all go away"?


"I have the body of a god....Buddha"

"If at first you don't succeed,blame someone else and seek counseling"


----------



## Gin-Gin (May 10, 2005)

_*"Many persons have a wrong idea of what constitutes true happiness. It is not attained through self-gratification but through fidelity to a worthy purpose." *_* -Helen Keller*


----------



## Sam (Jan 31, 2006)

"I never tried to use my Chi, I never learned. But I learned that when you hit someone hard enough it just knocks the Chi right out of them, and then I grab it. That's how I got so good."

-7th dan instructor from my school


----------



## DeLamar.J (Feb 2, 2006)

A little more than a qoute but still one of my favorites......


"Most Satanists do not accept Satan as an anthropomorphic being with 
cloven hooves, a barbed tail, and horns. He merely represents a force 
in nature - the powers of darkness which have been named just that 
because no religion has taken these forces out of the darkness. Nor has 
science been able to apply technical terminology to this force. It is 
an untapped resivoir that few can make use of because they lack the 
ability use a tool without having to first break down and label all the 
parts which make it run. It is this incessant need to analyze which 
prohibits most people from taking advantage of this many faceted key to 
the unknown - which the Satanist chooses to call "Satan"." -The Satanic 
Bible, Anton Szandor LaVey :angel:


----------

